# HDMI switch with ROTEL RSP-1098



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello !

I have the RSP-1098 and I want to add a HDMI switch with 4 input and 2 output. Nothing complex here, but I want to integrate that switch with RS-232 so when I switch input on the ROTEL the switch do so.

Anyone knows how to do that ?

What product to buy ?

Thank you !


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

a harmony remote 

but check out monoprice to see if they have what you are looking for


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, 

Rotel has a programable remote control and I know I can use it to control other devices in a sequence. But I want to use RS-232 port. With RS-232 intégration, you can switch on the processor front panel.


----------

